# Musick



## Nexa (Feb 19, 2010)

My Musick. More to Cum...:drinking:
http://www.archive.org/details/CYCLICaL
http://www.archive.org/details/MeetRileyLp


----------



## Nexa (May 3, 2010)

more shit. its live. the show at the key has more energy.

RileyKeyLive : Riley : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive
RileyHoganBros : Riley : Free Download & Streaming : Internet Archive


----------



## 614 crust (Sep 7, 2010)

good shit


----------



## Nexa (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you Very much! ive already recorded another 2 albums that i havent put online cause im either traveling, too lazy or dont have time. they have a much more gypsy pirate feel but i am also working on colabrative project this winter in northern minnesota in a small cabin on an island. thank you alot for positive feed back, even just "good shit" made my day!


----------



## Nexa (Oct 28, 2010)

RileysRiot - Tracks - SoundCloud
EP of some new shit that i recorded in the northwoods of MN. very stripped down, just me and a guitar for the most part. on Lonely kid blues im playing my homemade banjo and save your soul is my Cigar box guitar. still havent posted my last 2 LPs, but ill get around to it. i think im waiting to feel like they are "finished." hopefully soon. im also working on a record with my band.


----------

